# Carfax gets your vehicle service information



## Slingbladekarl (Sep 10, 2017)

Like many of you I do almost all the service on my vehicles from brakes to oil changes. I just bought a Buick Enclave and noticed some of the regular service information is missing. Which if you do your own it would not show up that the vehicle has its oil changed every 5000 miles or brakes bled, etc. If you sign up on MyCarfax with the VIN you can manually enter the service you have done. I think it could help the resale value. FYI


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Slingbladekarl said:


> Like many of you I do almost all the service on my vehicles from brakes to oil changes. I just bought a Buick Enclave and noticed some of the regular service information is missing. Which if you do your own it would not show up that the vehicle has its oil changed every 5000 miles or brakes bled, etc. If you sign up on MyCarfax with the VIN you can manually enter the service you have done. I think it could help the resale value. FYI


Or
You can keep the information away from car fax AND your INSURANCE COMPANY ENTIRELY !

And Not be dropped !

- nobodys business


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

I do some of my own stuff and I won't be voluntarily spending a second of my time giving carfax free information about my car. If their records are incomplete/suck, that's their problem, not mine  Any car I sell somebody will check to see if if salvage or in an accident. They shouldn't be trying to figure out service intervals based on it.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

I just keep a digital copy of all my receipts for parts since I do 95% of my own work and print it out and put it in a folder when I'm selling the car the dates are on their but obviously not the mileage . I guess I could start manually writing mileage down on the receipts


----------



## Slingbladekarl (Sep 10, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> I just keep a digital copy of all my receipts for parts since I do 95% of my own work and print it out and put it in a folder when I'm selling the car the dates are on their but obviously not the mileage . I guess I could start manually writing mileage down on the receipts


Exactly I do the same, but MyCarFax lets me input the mileage with almost no effort and keeps a detailed report. It lets me keep track of what I've done and what is recommended to be done. If I were buying a car from you I would look at this as a positive is all I'm trying to say. You keep those records because you might need them to show someone who wants to buy your car as well as tax deductions.

No insurance company is going to cancel you for doing a brake bleed or change your oil. If I get into and accident or do damage to my car it is going to get reported if police respond or insurance company is involved. I have full comprehensive and am going to get it fixed. Insurance companies don't cancel you because of a CarFax report. They cancel you for being in an accident usually multiple.

I understand CarFax sucks and devalues cars unfairly with limited information to the public. Part of the problem is not only carfax or the insurance companies, its the body repair shops where almost all the information gets inputted. Many, depending on the car value, will over report an accident because they want to make money. The insurance companies seem to do very little to regulate this, they will repair the car based on value of repair to value of vehicle. So repair shops know how to calculate this and do as much repair without totaling the vehicle. I wish every vehicle that was in an accident had a photo taken and a detailed repair report as well, but they don't.

I also think CarFax reports can be a valuable tool and contains useful information.

To make a short story long.

I have sold 1 car and bought 2 this past month and 2 of them had minor damage incidents that were not reported as such. The first one was a Toyota RAV4 Limited that was in great shape, but showed it had been in an accident. This was my parents car and they were at an ATM and barely swiped another vehicle that wasn't even moving and had to repair a fender. Is was listed as a 0 mile per hour accident on the detailed report you would have to pay $39 for, but not on the summary. Luckily I have a car dealer friend who sent me the full report and the car sold at a great price. Part of the reason was also that I could show the buyer that it had been serviced meticulously through the report. Not having reported all the maintenance may not of stopped me from selling the vehicle, but it made it a lot easier and at a higher price. Car Dealers like carfax because they can knock off thousands on your trade in and did on this vehicle as well (went to dealer to see value), even though I would never use a trade in when buying a car.

I just bought a 2011 Black Buick Enclave with 72,000 which has a market value of $16,752 for less than $10,000 at a dealer in Dallas. The reason was that the CarFax stated it had been in an accident and had structural damage, but a clear title and almost perfect auto-check score. The Buick Enclave is the largest UniBody SUV market. Not going into detail, it is a bigger deal to have structural damage than on a truck based SUV. Because of the Carfax I was able to see that the event happened at 24,000 miles and has since never had any driveablity service or alignment checks reported and had a excellent detailed service report from CarFax. I put a deposit on the car unseen after finding out that the original owner had been backed into in a parking lot. I also had a car frame company inspect the vehicle and they found no structural damage. The car drove away from the accident and was repaired at a service shop who labeled it as structurally damaged. The car value at the time of the repair was about $32,000 and like I said before it seems the repair shop over reported the incident to maximize the amount the insurance company paid them. The salesman said the original owner who traded in the car was extremely upset that they got much less in trade in. When I went to pick up the car I looked up the CarFax and found that the Structural and Accident report had been cleared off the report (just shows the car had been damaged) and since I had already reserved the vehicle I was able to get it almost half of what it was worth. Even if the report hadn't changed it was still an excellent price.

Because of the Carfax report detail and research I now have a immaculate vehicle that Qualifies for Uber X, XL, Select and Lyft Reg, Plus, Premier, Lux and Lux SUV for under $10,000.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

I used to keep detailed records of all my car work I did myself. Of all the cars I have ever sold 100% of buyers could not give a damn, whether trade in or private sale. Not one has ever asked.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Your post-fuber cars have NO value unless you commit some felonies to sell em


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Your post-fuber cars have NO value unless you commit some felonies to sell em


Are you referring to rolling back the odometer ?(the process is digital now and much easier to do)


----------

